# 7.2 Release - mysqld/httpd  deadlock in multi-threaded programs



## hersag (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi All

I have a FreeBSD 7.2 (amd64) running on SunFire server.
its running a high traffic website (apache-php-mysql)
two times in a day, mysql suddenly reaches the maximum connections and website goes offline. i have to kill all mysqld processes and restart the mysql&apache. btw, there is no error, no warning in the log files.

i thought that the problem may be related to FreeBSD-EN-09:04.fork patch. and i have applied the patch as advised, and recompiled apache/php/mysql, just in case.
but nothing changed, the problem occurs randomly (one time in a day)
I have run the same website on the same hardware with 6.X releases and never had such a problem.

is there anybody having such issues with 7.2?
this problem is very annoying, if i cant find a solution, either i will have to downgrade to 6.X or switch to Ubuntu..
any help would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## vivek (Jul 7, 2009)

How much traffic your site generates? If it is too much you need to switch to lighttpd or nginx. I highly doubt that switching os will make any difference. Usually apache comes under load for heavy duty sites. You need to find out disk i/o, apache load, and other factors before making any decision.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 10, 2009)

Usually on high traffic websites, Apache and MySQL are hosted on different boxes. Finding out the problem would be best though.


----------

